# BMW's SUCK



## wisbimmer20 (Nov 25, 2009)

All cars do have problems indeed. BMWs are no different. Especially with how complex a BMW is, there is more likely to go wrong than a more simple, less sophisticated vehicle. BMWs are gorgeous, incredible machines, there is nothing else like them in the world. Audi's only wish they could have the kind of design and legacy that BMWs have. Driving anything less must be a sin.


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

nschmied said:


> Had a 10 hour flight from Munich to Atlanta recently. Had the pleasure of sitting next to a quality control engineer from BMW. He stated that BMW is making a concerted effort to improve the quality process of their manufacturing. He was aware of the electrical issues and other common faults (I went down the list of my issues with my 98 540i, which was pretty long). BMW is having most of their issues with their suppliers, and not with their own manufacturing. This was the area the engineer was focused on. He does nothing but inspect 3rd party suppliers processes and quality control. Think about how many suppliers BMW uses for their cars, and I can imagine how difficult it would be to keep every supplier up to BMW standards. He mentioned that this a top priority for the company, and they will continue to do what they can to bring down the failure rates of their products.


If true, which I'm sure part of it is, then you have to ask why a supplier problem exists. It would NOT if they were properly specified, validated and tested. If it is like the computer industry I'm part of, the poor vendors are constantly getting hammered for cheaper costs to the point where nobody makes any money. So to make money, the vendors cut costs, build in China which = crap parts. All they need to be is "good enough" to get it past warranty. What is not considered by the bean counters is customer satisfaction.

At this point, I do not have plans to buy another BMW. This will be my first and last. Nice driving car, one issue after the next. At 86K miles I'm now looking at a $850+ in parts cooling system overhaul. Why? Because something will self-destruct shortly. There is no excuse for this on a $50,000 vehicle that is 6.5 years old.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

vern said:


> You have owned 8 BMW's with ZERO problems is very very hard to believe. I know I have a BIG problem with whats happen and what is happening with BMW's to me but what is a bigger problem where do I go from here. Like I said in many of my posts through out the years on bimmerfest if it wasn't for JMK BMW in there great service I probably would have move on a long time ago but where I don't know.
> cheers
> vern


It's not so hard to believe. Sorry for your issues...honest. I'm on my 3rd BMW now. No real issues. Two of the three I've owned outside of warranty. Again, they've been great for me. Sure there were some wear and tear items, but nothing beyond normal.

Truth is I still come back to BMW for the feel, the thrill, and the fun.


----------



## NetSpySD (Dec 28, 2007)

More complicated products have more issues. Even a Rolex needs to be serviced/repaired every few years.

If you don't want to deal with issues, purchase cars with minimal features. 

Consumer reports rates cars on reliability. However they never take into account the technology in the cars they are comparing. Toyota fairs well because for example, they have been using the same transmissions, engines, and power window switches for 20 years.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

Autos of all makes are investments. Some need more intensive maint. BMW's are definitely in that category, but the payback is in the drive & handling.


----------



## Nightmare5336 (Sep 6, 2009)

well the whole title "BMW's SUCK" isn't excatley true. u coulda just said bmws have electrionical problems. lol


----------



## sc 540i (Apr 25, 2006)

Just curious, why bump a year and a half old thread? I'm inadvertently doing the same thing, but I would still like to know.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

My sisters 1 month old 650i has an electrical problem. The audio system has gone kaput. I'm not saying BMW's suck and my family has owned 9+ BMW's. I will be getting a fully loaded 2011 M3 next year and my cousin is going to be getting a 335i coupe. Every car manufacturer has a problem child somewhere in the line-up.


----------



## -=Hot|Ice=- (Jan 9, 2008)

Billd104 said:


> Vern, Your bad TCU mojo has rubbed off on my car!!  It has been at the dealer since Monday AM for a BMW Assist problem and now they say it will need a TCU.  Oh well just add it to the list!!


OMG! My sisters car has the same problem! Did your car say it BMW assist had limited functionality? What happened to the car? What will they do to repair it? My sisters 650i coupe came up with the same problem tonight! Can you please tell me what they will do to fix it? She has lost ALL audio on the car. No radio or chirping from the alarm system!


----------



## rjgibson (Nov 30, 2009)

Maybe you'd be better off with a Toyota!

82K miles on my Tacoma, and no problems...(knocking on wood).


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

dalekressin said:


> Autos of all makes are investments. Some need more intensive maint. BMW's are definitely in that category, but the payback is in the drive & handling.


Actually they are not investments. Modifying your statement to this is reality.

Autos of all makes are money pits. Some need more intensive maint. BMW's are definitely in that category, but the payback is in the drive & handling and the pleasure (or pain) of owning said chosen vehicle.


----------



## hpowders (Jun 3, 2005)

vern said:


> After owning 4 BMW's over 11 years and enjoying the handlind and performance of all of them and not having any problems with the first one. I'm getting tired of going to the dealer to get something in the electronics fixed, the MY 2001 330ci wasn't to bad, 7 times for the period I owner the car. believe me if I didn't have a dealer as good as JMK BMW I would have gone to another make car and take my chances they always fix things for me without any hassle, and got the car back as soon as possible. The MY 2005 had 4 TCU Units put in in a 9 month period before they got it right, not meaning JMK, meaning BMW. Since the problem with the TCU Units I've been in the shop on average every 2-3 months for one thing or another happening in the computer or if you want to call it a software problem. Next week I'm going in because I can't set up the FTM, 3rd time, software problem,Nav screen blanks out periodically, 4 times in the last month, after you wait 30 minutes or so it comes back then it does it again. Now to top things off today on the MY 2006 X3 no BMW Assist,no Nav and no Phone, more than likely its another TCU Unit.
> Now you know why at this point I feel BMW SUCKS. If you feel like flaming away at me go right ahead, it can't be as bad as the disappointment I've been having with BMW's
> cheers
> vern


I have owned 4 BMWs. The only problem was a dying battery in a 2 year old 545i.

My problem with BMW is the 3 Series 328i which I have now is too big and heavy to be any fun.

Sorry to hear about the problems. That sucks.


----------



## BM2W (Aug 9, 2007)

I've owned 8 - 6 3ers, a 528i and an X3. Some have had a few issues, but none on the order of your experiences (my condolences). Mechanical devices will break sooner or later. No mfr is lemon free. I have friends with late model Benzes, Volvos, and Audis that have been absolute horror shows, as well as some quirky Lexi and Infinities. Good luck on your next ride, whatever it amy be.


----------



## dalekressin (Sep 3, 2008)

wisbimmer20 said:


> All cars do have problems indeed. BMWs are no different. Especially with how complex a BMW is, there is more likely to go wrong than a more simple, less sophisticated vehicle. BMWs are gorgeous, incredible machines, there is nothing else like them in the world. Audi's only wish they could have the kind of design and legacy that BMWs have. Driving anything less must be a sin.


Well stated.
:thumbup:


----------



## Lucifer23 (Dec 5, 2009)

*What were you thinking?*



vern said:


> After owning 4 BMW's over 11 years and enjoying the handlind and performance of all of them and not having any problems with the first one. I'm getting tired of going to the dealer to get something in the electronics fixed, the MY 2001 330ci wasn't to bad, 7 times for the period I owner the car. believe me if I didn't have a dealer as good as JMK BMW I would have gone to another make car and take my chances they always fix things for me without any hassle, and got the car back as soon as possible. The MY 2005 had 4 TCU Units put in in a 9 month period before they got it right, not meaning JMK, meaning BMW. Since the problem with the TCU Units I've been in the shop on average every 2-3 months for one thing or another happening in the computer or if you want to call it a software problem. Next week I'm going in because I can't set up the FTM, 3rd time, software problem,Nav screen blanks out periodically, 4 times in the last month, after you wait 30 minutes or so it comes back then it does it again. Now to top things off today on the MY 2006 X3 no BMW Assist,no Nav and no Phone, more than likely its another TCU Unit.
> Now you know why at this point I feel BMW SUCKS. If you feel like flaming away at me go right ahead, it can't be as bad as the disappointment I've been having with BMW's
> cheers
> vern


You were obviously brain dead when you wrote ^this^.For the love of God you are having somme issues with your bimmer and you are taking it out on this forum.I have a better idea why don´t you just grab a batt on go nuts on your bimmer...
The other festers go easy on you i see probably because you are a veteran here with almost 2800 posts so whats a punk like me with 30 posts have to say right?WRONG
This is a forum for those that love there cars but more importunely its a BMW forum.
I am NOT saying that you suppose to lye but you just went ahead and named a thread and i quote BMW´s SUCK .I would have no issue with you if you would name the thread something else like ¨My bmw is driving me nuts¨or something similar and blame YOUR car but nooooooooo...you have problems with your car and piss all over the entire BMW:thumbdwn:It´s like if i go to America and some american calls me stupid moth´´´´´´´ romanian(my actual country)than i should consider all americans racists? 
I´ll tell you what:buy a citroen or a renault or even a dacia(romanian mark) cuz obviously you do not deserve to drive a bimmer
I drive a 92 e36 =an old car and it has problems but i still love my car and even if it was brand new and with problems i would NOT be so ARROGANT to write something like that


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

Lucifer23 said:


> You were obviously brain dead when you wrote ^this^.For the love of God you are having somme issues with your bimmer and you are taking it out on this forum.I have a better idea why don´t you just grab a batt on go nuts on your bimmer...
> The other festers go easy on you i see probably because you are a veteran here with almost 2800 posts so whats a punk like me with 30 posts have to say right?WRONG
> This is a forum for those that love there cars but more importunely its a BMW forum.
> I am NOT saying that you suppose to lye but you just went ahead and named a thread and i quote BMW´s SUCK .I would have no issue with you if you would name the thread something else like ¨My bmw is driving me nuts¨or something similar and blame YOUR car but nooooooooo...you have problems with your car and piss all over the entire BMW:thumbdwn:It´s like if i go to America and some american calls me stupid moth´´´´´´´ romanian(my actual country)than i should consider all americans racists?
> ...


I won't answer your comments because they are just comments. I will say this even with all my bad luck in the past with the electronics in the BMW's I've owned because of the great dealer I have, JMK BMW and the great service they provide I stayed with BMW and I'm very glad I did. In my latest BMW MY 2010 535i It has to be the best BMW I have ever owned and Knock On Wood no problems after 9,000 miles.
cheers
vern
PS One comment, get off your soap box.


----------



## synenergy52 (Apr 10, 2008)

Your grammar and use of the English language sucks. Therefore you have no credibility

/end thread


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

synenergy52 said:


> Your grammar and use of the English language sucks. Therefore you have no credibility
> 
> /end thread


I didn't know that bimmerfest had a English lit professor as a member just maybe you should scan all the posts and correct them. If thats how you determine "credibility" I feel sorry for you. Get a life.
cheers
vern


----------



## QuoteWarz Insurance (Dec 17, 2009)

It sucks that you are having problems, but I think it is just the nature of the beast. They are cars, but they do break at the worse times. I have had really good luck with my BMW and also with my Mercedes as they both seem super reliable to me.


----------



## Ryan M (Dec 20, 2006)

synenergy52 said:


> Your grammar and use of the English language sucks. Therefore you have no credibility
> 
> /end thread


You forgot a period at the end of your second sentence.


----------



## BIMMERUSAM5 (May 20, 2007)

Ryan M said:


> You forgot a period at the end of your second sentence.


:rofl:


----------



## vern (Apr 19, 2002)

BIMMERUSAM5 said:


> :rofl:


+1
cheers
vern


----------



## emcman (Feb 17, 2006)

*BMW Quality?*



cjwheeling said:


> Of all the luxury brands, I would say as they age, the Acura, Lexus and BMWs are the most reliable. I've had tons of issues with Infinity, MB and Audi's when I've had them.
> 
> Sucks that you're having issues, but they are just cars...


I agree with Acura and Lexus but BMW quality is poor and worse yet when there is an issue they often can not fix it the first time or in some cases at all. MD and Audi are also poor as well as Range Rovers. But I can pay half as much for a Honda that is bullet proof.

Then again my BMW has been in the shop the last 5 weeks and our Honda never other than oil change.


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

gEEkChris said:


> I feel your pain. I am getting to that point myself. My problem is what do you get to replace it? We're all on here because we are car guys so we demand certain things. I drove Mustangs/cobras until I was 30. Now at 38, I feel like I am too old to drive that car. (I don't need people saying "Look at the guy with the receding hair line who thinks that he is 20 again" The same goes for most sports cars. What does that leave you with? It leaves you with the list mentioned in previous posts which all seem to have excessive maintenance problems.


Your kidding right? I still drive my 69 Plymouth GTX and my buddy owns a 70 GTX and a new Challenger R/T with a 5.7 hemi and a 6-speed manual. We are 57 years to old and lov'in it. Who the heck cares what others think. Do you enjoy it? If yes then what's the matter?


----------



## gtxragtop (Feb 25, 2008)

synenergy52 said:


> Your grammar and use of the English language sucks. Therefore you have no credibility
> 
> /end thread


 Use a comma + a little conjunction (and, but, for, nor, yet, or, so) to connect two independent clauses, as in "He hit the ball well, but he ran toward third base."


----------



## emcman (Feb 17, 2006)

*Update*



emcman said:


> I agree with Acura and Lexus but BMW quality is poor and worse yet when there is an issue they often can not fix it the first time or in some cases at all. MD and Audi are also poor as well as Range Rovers. But I can pay half as much for a Honda that is bullet proof.
> 
> Then again my BMW has been in the shop the last 5 weeks and our Honda never other than oil change.


BMW is taking my car back. I had to write to a VP in Germany to get anyone's attention. 
BMW customer service in Columbus sucks. New Jersey has been fair with me. The dealer is fine but my car is still not fixed after 6 weeks so time for another try.

You have to get to the right people which can be hard but they do respond when you do.


----------



## emcman (Feb 17, 2006)

*Happy Again*

I know some guys have traded their cars away. I stuck with it and the trade assist I ended up with is more than fair. What I paid for my old car less 50 cents a miles. I have low miles as it was always at the dealer LOL. The new SAV you get an invoice cost. I will trade my 2007 4.8 for a 2010 35D at no out of pocket expenses other than accessories I add. Clear shield mats.
Same options other than no third row seats who cares on that and no prem sound. I an also add aftermarket if I need to.


----------



## xBruceII (Feb 15, 2011)

Sorry to bump this, but I drive a 2007 328i, 6-speed manual, bought used, no major problems on the carfax, 45k miles (38k when I bought it) so thank God it's still under warranty, but for about 7 months now, since the first day I've had it, it's had major electrical problems. First, it won't start randomly. Nothing works, electrically. The doors won't unlock when I press the button on my key, the lights don't flash, no power whatsoever. Sometimes this can get fixed with time, about an hour or so, sometimes more, and it'll eventually start. But sometimes, nothing will work at all. This has happened 11 times, and that's just how many times I've had to call the dealer to have it towed. 11 times, and a BMW dealer cannot seem to figure this out. Now, a few days ago, I'm driving at night, and the car shuts off. I was forced to guess and hope that I was on the shoulder, and pull my e-brake. The lights, heat, radio, everything cut off. BMW can't seem to figure this out, and it's just become unsafe to drive. I have no idea what to do. It's extremely irritating, obviously. This car has had more work put into than it's worth at this point, they've tried everything. So, really, I'm just stuck with this car until I can get it payed off. I'm stuck with an unreliable, and probably unsafe car.


----------



## wisbimmer20 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## kcimos (Mar 10, 2013)

"There is no more beautiful car on Bimmerfest than my gorgeous Forest Green Porsche 911 coupe! 

Obama is an incompetent liar! 

Porsche: Accept no substitute, unless you're poor!"


wow you are so far superior to everyone else on the planet it is amazing & I am so impressed with your wealth, taste, & (lack of) class.


----------



## kennethone (Mar 25, 2016)

Sorry to be the obvious.

But for all the people who brag about owning 4-5 BMW's in a 6 year span and not having any mechanical issues, I just find it hilarious that that would be the baseline for comparing the reliability of a BMW car. 

First, if you personally owned that many cars in such a short period of time, that must mean there was a reason for you to sell and buy another one each time, and also that each car went at most a couple years of driving without any serious issues. Unless of course you were buying cars for the whole family, you brandist . 

Next, this is a poor comparison especially if each car owned was brand new. Lasting a couple years is something I would normally expect from a Chinese knock off brand death car.  Now, if you cars lasted 300,000-400,000 miles without any major issues, that would be a good bragging point. But as everyone knows, these cars have a graveyard in the used market, and barely outlast their warranties, until the repairs get too expensive to reasonably break even by selling the car.

A good baseline test for the reliability of a car, is to buy it used with 100-200,000 miles and see how long it lasts until you literally drive it into the ground. This is what I have been doing brand to brand since I was in high school. And I can tell you that nothing outlasts Japanese cars in terms of reliability. Then it comes down to the question of what do you trust more to get your ass safely across the country


----------



## Proconsul (Aug 2, 2015)

So a 10 year old car needed maintenance? I am...shocked....


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

My first post and my first bmw. I have a 328i that i bought and for what i paid for it, it is a fine car. Would i pay for a new bmw full price? NEVER. BMW is in lala land about their features, 50k and no nav standard, halogen lights, terrible stereo? puleeze and some 60-70k cars? lmao. The electronic packages and lighting packages that are standard on many much lower priced cars are treated like top secret technology by bmw that commands a premium. Driving experience sure, but 95 percent of your life is slogging away in traffic or running around town etc not on the back roads of germany. 3500 for an insurance policy for extended warranty on a precision vehicle? what a joke, well built cars are designed to last not fall apart after 50 k miles. so in closing, i like my 328i but bmw needs to wake up, they are way behind what customers consider standard these days.


----------



## bratwurst (Jul 11, 2016)

I've had my first BMW for two days and have a service engine soon light. I think BMW's are awesome.


----------



## anselansel (May 5, 2016)

I like my car too, that has nothing to do with my post on what challenges BMW faces from their overpriced under optioned sales models...


----------



## Moop (Mar 17, 2016)

bratwurst said:


> I've had my first BMW for two days and have a service engine soon light. I think BMW's are awesome.


Did you buy the "lure" BMW at a corner lot?

The dealer probably reset the warning light but didn't repair anything.


----------



## bratwurst (Jul 11, 2016)

No, reputable BMW dealer, it appears they missed the gas cap being faulty in the CPO process. Otherwise this dealers CPO product was above another dealer in the area. Dumb luck, not worth getting worked up over.


----------

